

Medical Editors Push for Crackdown on Ghostwriting - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/18/business/18ghost.html

======
alex_stoddard
The shocking thing is this is ghostwriting appearing in academic medical
journals.

See
[http://www.plosmedicine.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal...](http://www.plosmedicine.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pmed.1000156)
for the PLoS Medicine editorial and
<http://www.plosmedicine.org/static/ghostwriting.action> for an archive of
ghostwritten documents made public after being discovered during litigation.

~~~
tokenadult
Yes, one should always be able to count on the principal authors of scientific
journal submission being the ACTUAL authors who decided what to include and
what not to include. Any other situation sacrifices scientific integrity for
convenience (or bribes).

